# Testing Flavours



## Andre (29/11/13)

This is what I did with the last batch from Skyblue: 

Used 6ml bottles, but only filled to 5ml (flavour included) to leave space for extra flavour if required.
My base liquid 80PG/20VG, 24mg nic.
Coiled my Igo-L dripper with 30g Kanthal, single coil, 5 wraps, 1.1 ohms. Cotton wick.
Added 5% flavour to my base liquid. Close bottle, shake well.
Dripped some drops on the cotton wick to saturate it well. Replaced atty cap.
Tasted, using a K100 unit.
Removed cotton wick, dry out well of dripper, quick dry burn. 
Insert new cotton wick. Few drops of next juice, tasted....
Tried Vapour Mountain menthol, Health Cabin Menthol and Health Cabin Lemon. 5% seems ok for all. Menthol more mint to my taste, moderate throat hit. Lemon - nice, some sweetness, great throat hit. From what I gleamed on the Internet, Health Cabin fruit flavours are fine at between 3 - 7%. The tobaccos apparently need more flavour (from 10% up).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (29/11/13)

The thing I found about the HC fruit flavours are that they are candy type flavours as opposed to the actual fruit. So Banana for instance does not taste like the actual fruit, more like the candy flavouring for banana. There are exceptions of course - the papaya and litchi flavours tend to taste like the real deal, with a slightly overripe aftertaste


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

Thanks... and for that reason I'm in the market for a cheap single coil dripper.
The Health Cabin RY4 is mixed at up to 40%, and at 40% is is still not in your face strong, it's actually pretty mild.
got some 555 and honey steeping at the moment. Should be ready for action by Monday.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

CraftyZA said:


> Thanks... and for that reason I'm in the market for a cheap single coil dripper.
> The Health Cabin RY4 is mixed at up to 40%, and at 40% is is still not in your face strong, it's actually pretty mild.
> got some 555 and honey steeping at the moment. Should be ready for action by Monday.


The Igo-L came pre-installed with dual coils at some 2.0 ohms, but works just perfectly with just one coil. Do you just add real honey?


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

looks like a dripper and a pack of sterile cotton is one of the best ways to taste your juice creations. will have to get me one of those in the future

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

Matthee said:


> The Igo-L came pre-installed with dual coils at some 2.0 ohms, but works just perfectly with just one coil. Do you just add real honey?


Nope, I got my hands on some honey candy flavouring  Cant wait to taste this stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/13)

Thanks for all the insightful comments. Loved your original post Andre.

I still havent turned my Health Cabin flavours into juices yet. But on smell, I really did like the menthol and the lemon. Not sure how it will taste.

Will report back after thats done - but may take some time since quite busy at the moment with other things.

By the way, I just mixed Twisp Tobacco and Liqua Apple. About two thirds tobacco and 1/3 apple. Quite nice. I quite like the sour taste of the Liqua Apple. But I do like sour tasting sweets in general (Love those sour roos)


----------



## ET (29/11/13)

http://eciggies.co.za/New_Stuff/Low_Resistance_510_Atomisers

have you guys seen these? if you dont have a dripper handy or don't want to fuss with one, this seems awesome to test your new flavour concoctions on


----------



## CraftyZA (29/11/13)

I've used these for a while. 
http://eciggies.co.za/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=307&search=white


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> Thanks for all the insightful comments. Loved your original post Andre.
> 
> I still havent turned my Health Cabin flavours into juices yet. But on smell, I really did like the menthol and the lemon. Not sure how it will taste.
> 
> ...


I have also recently tried the Liqua Apple and quite like it, does not hit hard enough for me, but have added 4 drops of menthol - better - might later add some nic. Like it for "in between" vaping. Vaping the lemon right now, nice and clean taste with a touch of sweetness on the afterburner, but not too much, and with a better throat hit. Considering adding menthol, but think it will spoil it.


----------



## Silver (29/11/13)

I also tried the Liqua Apple with a bit of Liqua Menthol. You are right it is quite a nice "cleanser" between regular vapes. Even a few puffs is quite refreshing...

What Lemon are you referring to? Liqua ready made? or Health Cabin flavouring?

I must try that


----------



## Andre (29/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> I also tried the Liqua Apple with a bit of Liqua Menthol. You are right it is quite a nice "cleanser" between regular vapes. Even a few puffs is quite refreshing...
> 
> What Lemon are you referring to? Liqua ready made? or Health Cabin flavouring?
> 
> I must try that


The Health Cabin flavouring.


----------



## Tom (29/11/13)

liqua citrus mix sucks IMHO...


----------



## Silver (30/11/13)

I found the Liqua citrus mix did taste of citrus. Ie could taste the fruits in there like orange. But it was a weaker and subtle flavour and it did have a bit of a strange aftertaste. Not bad, but there. Overall, not a bad flavour for me but i wouldnt rush to vape it again.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/11/13)

Ok, did a RY4 mix. 20% RY4, 50/50 pg/vg 18mg. Very very nice! 4 days to steep. Shure it will be even better as I go.
Nice TH, smooth and perfect sweetness on inhale.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/13)

hi Tyler, what RY4 was that? Was it a flavouring? Health Cabin?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/11/13)

Silver1 said:


> hi Tyler, what RY4 was that? Was it a flavouring? Health Cabin?


Jip, the HC flavor. The more I vape it, the more I realise it is quite sweet. Wont be able to vape it the whole day.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/13)

Ok, thanks

I got the RY4 and the 555 sample flavours, but havent mixed them yet. Waiting for my mixing kit from Vapourmountain 
Apparently will be delivered on Monday.

Have you tried the 555?

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (30/11/13)

Awesome stuff! I love mixing my own. Especially not having to rely on anybody for juice.
The 555 will be my next mix. Will prob mix tonight.....think i'll do that right now.  Then the steep.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

The Hangsen 555/Highway flavouring is the only DIY tobacco I have been able to vape so far.


----------



## Andre (30/11/13)

Just mixed the Health Cabin Root Beer at 10 %. Had a quick taste on the dripper. Bubble gumish with a touch of vicks, sweet - but not overbearingly so. Flavour lingers a long time. Think 10 % is about right. Do not think I shall like this. Will let it steep for a day or two and try again. What do you peeps taste?


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

Changing the topic slightly, i saw a post from crafty a while back saying that eCiggies' greenwave Ry4 was actually hangsen. I bought some of this ready made juice. Its not bad. I wouldnt say its my favourite juice but not bad. I got tired of the taste in my protank, so i added a bit of Liqua menthol just to see what happens and i liked it more than before. 

This is a long and exciting flavour journey indeed....

I just hope im getting enough flavour etc on my Clearos and Protank so that my flavour experimenting is not wasted. Ie that i dont have a dripper or custom build or REO etc


----------



## Silver (1/12/13)

Havent tasted the root beer yet, just smelled it as i discussed in a previous post. Didnt really like the smell of the root beer. But will report back on my vaping experience on various Health Cabin flavours in due course. 

Thanks for the 10% guideline. Are most flavours around this level? I thought some flavours are only supposed to be 3 to 5 percent?


----------



## Andre (1/12/13)

Silver1 said:


> Havent tasted the root beer yet, just smelled it as i discussed in a previous post. Didnt really like the smell of the root beer. But will report back on my vaping experience on various Health Cabin flavours in due course.
> 
> Thanks for the 10% guideline. Are most flavours around this level? I thought some flavours are only supposed to be 3 to 5 percent?


I did the lemon and menthol at 5 % - see first post in this thread for my percentage recommendations. Always best to start low.


----------



## Andre (14/12/13)

Report back on the menthol concentrates after steeping and vaping for some time. The *Vapour Mountain Menthol* concentrate at 5% (80/20) is great, real menthol taste. Medium to bold throat hit. Have included it in my vaping routine. The *Health Cabin Menthol*, also at 5 % and 80/20, is more mint than menthol - I do not like it. 

Have just mixed the *Vapour Mountain Orange* concentrate at 8 % (60/40). Initial impression - absolutely awesome, no cloying sweetness - super orange with just the right amount of orange peel taste on the exhale. Medium throat hit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (14/12/13)

Matthee said:


> Report back on the menthol concentrates after steeping and vaping for some time. The *Vapour Mountain Menthol* concentrate at 5% (80/20) is great, real menthol taste. Medium to bold throat hit. Have included it in my vaping routine.


 
Absolutely agree....the menthol from VM is 100% the real thing, not all the time tho. But regularly.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/12/13)

Thanks Matthee. That will help when I start playing with my VM flavours and DIY mixing.

Have been busy with their ready made juices and taking it slowly 

I didnt order the Orange flavour or ready made juice in my first order (I dont think it was available then) but will definitely do so when I re-order...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (4/2/14)

*SmokyG Fruit Desert Mix V1.0
*
I just did the craziest thing! I mixed 20% 5 Pawns Gambit with 80% VM Peach2 Rooibos!
Its the most interesting taste i have had so far, the taste is almost like mixing real canned peaches with custard and apple crumble, and it works surprisingly well. Its got a smooth fruity yet creamy feel to it, highlighting the peach and desert from the 5Pawns and a slight hint of rooibos in the after taste! 

Medium throat hit, which is perfect for me! 

Ill rate this a 8/10 as there is something missing, perhaps a cinimon taste would complete it!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (4/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> *SmokyG Fruit Desert Mix V1.0
> *
> I just did the craziest thing! I mixed 20% 5 Pawns Gambit with 80% VM Peach2 Rooibos!
> Its the most interesting taste i have had so far, the taste is almost like mixing real canned peaches with custard and apple crumble, and it works surprisingly well. Its got a smooth fruity yet creamy feel to it, highlighting the peach and desert from the 5Pawns and a slight hint of rooibos in the after taste!
> ...


That is a good way to stretch that expensive Gambit!


----------



## Smokyg (4/2/14)

Matthee said:


> That is a good way to stretch that expensive Gambit!


True in deed! Altho the gambit is a great juice, i find that I cant vape it for to long on its own tho! Its like eating Desert for breakfast, lunch and dinner and then snacking on it in between as well. It just gets to much!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CraftyZA (4/2/14)

Agreed. I only vape it at night after dinner. I fill the dripper, and squirt that into the ithaka. (fills about half way).
Once that is done, i don't refill.
Both seeing that it is very expensive, and i would like to let it last At the end of this week, I will add some PG the bottle, and let it steep for 2 weeks again.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rowan Francis (4/2/14)

@CraftyZA , thats a good plan as i am down to my last ml of Gambit , i was saving for a special occasion !!


----------



## Silver (4/2/14)

I like your ideas of "stretching" the expensive juice. 
Must try this soon

Strangely, the combination of 5Pawns Bowdens Mate and Grandmaster is quite nice too!
I dripped some GrandMaster in my IGO-L after my previous sessions on Bowden's Mate. For a while, the Bowden's minty taste was coming through with the nutty taste of the GrandMaster - was actually lovely 
Don't think the 5Pawns people will approve of this behaviour though

Reactions: Like 3


----------

